#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Usar uma Bateria para 2 nobreak

## infor3

bom dia pessoal, não sei se estou com o topico no local correto, mas qualquer coisa o pessoal altera ai de local, vamu lá com minha duvida, tenho 2 nobreak que uso em uma torre, estou querendo utilizar apenas 1 bateria de Gel de 170Ah para manter os 2 nobreaks, sera que teria como?

----------


## rubem

Tem como, é só isolar com diodo.
Como o consumo é alto precisa diodo grande, esse aqui é um exemplo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0-ou-95pf8-_JM

95A em 12V dá 12*95 = 1140W, digamos então que o PICO de corrente deve ser esse, evite usar mais de uns 500W de consumo.

Mas esse diodo vai aquecer mesmo se o consumo for de 20W, tem que colocar ele num dissipador de calor, mais ou menos assim:
http://www.reuk.co.uk/OtherImages/1n...king-diode.jpg
ou
http://www.bakersfieldads.net/Bakers...-heat-sink.jpg

A ligação ficaria assim, na imagem de cima é como liga SE o nobreak dá conta de carregar a bateria, na de baixo é se precisa carregador separado:


170Ah é muita coisa pra maioria dos nobreaks carregarem, provavelmente você vai precisar um carregador-flutuador mantendo essa bateria, e os 2 nobreaks isolados via diodo. Carregador de uns 15 ou 20A, tem os baratos com transformador, que em flutuação desperdiçam energia (Mas são baratos), tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...carro-moto-_JM
ou
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...g-lent-led-_JM

E tem carregadores com chaveamento, desperdício de eletricidade mínimo, mas são mais caros:
http://networksul.com/products.php?p...28flutuador%29

----------


## infor3

como faço para saber qual diodo utilizar? teria alguma maneira basica? não sei se ajudo com essa informação, mas eu fiz a medição com um amperímetro, e na hora que esta utilizando o nobreak na bateria o consumo é de 5A.

Tenho vários dissipadores de placa mãe, sera que posso utilizar? 

Queria fazer essa interligação tambem com a Fonte Nobreak, será que seria a mesma coisa?

----------


## ramoncaldeira

> Tem como, é só isolar com diodo.
> Como o consumo é alto precisa diodo grande, esse aqui é um exemplo:
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0-ou-95pf8-_JM
> 
> 95A em 12V dá 12*95 = 1140W, digamos então que o PICO de corrente deve ser esse, evite usar mais de uns 500W de consumo.
> 
> Mas esse diodo vai aquecer mesmo se o consumo for de 20W, tem que colocar ele num dissipador de calor, mais ou menos assim:
> http://www.reuk.co.uk/OtherImages/1n...king-diode.jpg
> ou
> ...


Que informação interessante, parabéns mesmo, abriu a mente aqui para umas situações, obrigado.

----------


## infor3

> Que informação interessante, parabéns mesmo, abriu a mente aqui para umas situações, obrigado.


o @*rubem* é o CARA, sabe muito de eletrônica e RF.

----------


## emilidani

> bom dia pessoal, não sei se estou com o topico no local correto, mas qualquer coisa o pessoal altera ai de local, vamu lá com minha duvida, tenho 2 nobreak que uso em uma torre, estou querendo utilizar apenas 1 bateria de Gel de 170Ah para manter os 2 nobreaks, sera que teria como?


1)Seu nobreak nao vai conseguir carregar essa bateria.

2) Qual a tensão de flutuação de seu nobreak? os dois sao iguais? 

3) Não faz muito sentido essa solução perante as dificuldades pode te acarretar.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fiz para efeito de testes, usando dois no-breaks isolados por diodos mas não gostei. A maioria dos no-breaks recomenda uma bateria externa de 55A/h seja em 12 volts ou 24 volts e utilizando um diodo precisa levar em consideração a queda de 0,7 volt. Ainda o melhor método que conheço é utilizando um carregador DC e a partir da bateria alimentar o inversor ou PoEs multiplos para alimentar os rádios e switches em que a maioria funciona com 12 ou 24 volts, existe alguns que suportam até 70 volts de pico. Muito cuidado, que a maioria dos painéis solarem funcionam com -12 volts, alguns são totalmente isolados.

----------


## rubem

A maioria dos nobreaks faz aquele "teste" ao ligar, pra ver se tem bateria ou se ela carrega e etc, se não identificar bateria eles nem ligam, então recomendo isso mantendo a bateria interna (Pode ser uma 12V 5A, sem problemas), o nobreak vai manter a bateria interna provavelmente lá pelos 14V (Tá cheio de nobreak fazendo essa besteira), ter uma bateria flutuando em 13,2 a 13,5V isolada via diodo só iria utilizar essa bateria externa DEPOIS da bateria interna ser parcialmente usada.

Coloquei isso num escritório de fazenda com 3 nobreaks APC comuns de 600VA, cada um isolado com seu diodo de uma bateria acho que de 225Ah, carregada por um flutuador chinfrim daqueles amarelinhos da Worker de 8/12A. Problema é queda de tensão, por precaução eu nem calculei e parti logo pra fio de 10mm. Dizem eles que dá pra rodar um dia todo (8-18h com pausa pro almoço) só nessa bateria com os 3 micros ligados. Então digamos que essa gambiarra tem utilidade.

Quanto a forma de ligar o diodo, é só olhar no corpo dele o desenho em forma de seta, as vezes um é invertido com relação ao outro, o jeito de ligar é com a seta conforme o desenho.

Sobre qual diodo escolher, sugiro logo esse de 95A já que é barato, se seu consumo é de 5A (12*5 = 60W, pra ter consumo tão baixo é equipto de rede comum? Se for, é BESTEIRA usar nobreak AC, melhor fazer essa ligação direta em DC que o Nilton sugeriu, vai desperdiçar menos energia (Passar de DC pra AC tem perdas, depois voltar pra DC tem mais perdas) então um diodo de 10A teoricamente serviria, mas vai que qualquer dia seu consumo sobe, ou o consumo ao ligar algo é maior, e de qualquer maneira um diodo de 15 ou 20A deve estar R$ 10 a 15, eu uso esses de 95 ou 100A mesmo em chuveiro que consome 10A, simplesmente porque são baratos e NESSE CASO pode superdimensionar.

Realmente com queda de 0,7V você perde o "final" da bateria, quando chegar 10,5V no nobreak a bateria terá na verdade 11,2V, mas é uma solução com custo de uns R$ 30 (Diodo + fios), pra utilizar ela totalmente precisaria rele acionado pela rede AC, é mais complicado montar.
Seria isso, com 2 reles automotivos de 30A:

12V 30A é 12*30 = 360W, então eu evitaria usar isso até com consumo tipo 150W por nobreak, que dirá mais.
Tem desses reles de 5 pinos com 2 pinos 87, eles não servem, tem que achar um com terminal normalmente fechado que é o 87a:
http://www.auto-relay.com/upload/img...uto_Relay2.jpg

Quando tiver rede AC a fonte 12V 1A fecha os reles, cessa a ligação entre nobreak e bateria. Aí a bateria fica sob flutuação no carregador, e o nobreak mantem a bateria interna dele (Pode ser 12V 5A meia-vida) sob flutuação, hora que acaba a eletricidade a fonte 12V 1A fica sem energia e deixa os reles abrirem, aí é feita a interligação da bateria até eles, e a energia da bateria passa a ir pro nobreak.

Acho mais fácil ISSO dar problema, ruído do oscilador de um nobreak incomodar o outro, não sei se isso presta com nobreak barato tipo um nobreak basicão de R$ 250, talvez precise um filtro LC no caminho, sei lá o quando esses ruídos incomodam mas controlador solar PWM baratinho gera sujeira na linha DC que deixa uns nobreaks birutas.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Rubem, obrigado a parte que me toca. Esse diodo por ser de baixa tensão, tenho usado os de alternadores veiculares(28V ou 56V), onde normalmente cada um suporta 20A no minimo e o relê basta pedir como para buzina encontrando facilmente nas casas de auto peças e elétricas.

----------


## rubem

O rele da buzina não é um apenas normalmente aberto?
(Que fecharia quando tem energia na fonte, desligando a bateria dos nobreaks)

Eu já precisei de algo do tipo em sistema solar e foi difícil achar rele com um contato normalmente fechado (Que sem energia dá passagem pra um pino), na verdade fui besta de não perguntar o uso, dei uma olhada aqui e não achei num Uno nem num Fox nenhum rele desse tipo, o único de 5 pinos que achei tem 2 pinos normalmente abertos, não serve pra esse caso.
O que lembro bem é que só consegui achar quando um eletricista (De uns 70 anos de idade) falou que precisa um rele com o 87a, aí foi mais fácil, pela web é fácil achar:
http://images.tcdn.com.br/img/img_pr...0319162443.jpg

Porque parece que eles são muito usados em farois auxiliares ou algo assim, mas usam o modelo que tem 2 pinos 87:
http://www.texasindustrialelectric.c...51_Drawing.gif
Enfim, com 2 pinos 87 não serve, com 87 e 87a serve.

O que tenho certeza que não presta é usar rele de placa, aqueles 12V 10A de estabilizador ou nobreaks, derreti vaaaaarios em usos assim, mesmo que teoricamente as vezes o consumo medido é 2 ou 4A, a corrente inicial é bem alta, é o momento que derrete o relé frágil.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sim, mas configuro no esquema elétrico para que seja acionado quando se tiver energia elétrica por que assim quando a bateria estiver baixa(10,5V) pode desarmar o relê, permitindo também que desarme se tiver sobre-tensão, sobre-corrente etc. 
Eu uso além disso, fusíveis, amperímetro, termômetro e ventoinha controlada por temperatura, ou seja não fica sempre ligada" É incrivel como essa façanha caseira me espantou: Em dias com temperatura de 22°C ou menos fica no mínimo e tendo carga adicional de 3A o cooler não aciona, mas com 25°C já aciona mesmo sem carga adicional. Eu não sei como fazer o esquema diretamente no PC para os sensores, mas para o amperímetro é facil. Um galvanômetro(Vu de aparelhos de sons antigos), estes normalmente com 0,45V é o fundo de escala basta usar um fio num determinado comprimento com uma certa carga máxima( para 20A foi 0,8 metro de fio 2,5mm² e 5A usei uma resistencia de fio 0,12R); se usar NTC ou PTC serve como termômetro no dissipador em que se queira usar como referência.

----------


## infor3

Pessoal, andei pensando muito e vou comprar um Nobreak de maior capacidade, mas mesmo assim acho que não irei conseguir recarregar a bateria somente com esse nobreak, estou pensando em colocar um carregador de bateria extra de 15A, como faço a ligação? vou precisar de colocar diodo?

----------


## emilidani

> bom dia pessoal, não sei se estou com o topico no local correto, mas qualquer coisa o pessoal altera ai de local, vamu lá com minha duvida, tenho 2 nobreak que uso em uma torre, estou querendo utilizar apenas 1 bateria de Gel de 170Ah para manter os 2 nobreaks, sera que teria como?


Amigo ,nao se complique , utilize as baterias que o fabricante recomenda para a UPS esta adquirindo. Recomendo nobreaks com pelo menos 1500VA e saida para baterias adicionais. menos que isso nao vai conseguir carregar nada.

----------


## rubem

E nobreaks decentes de 1KVA pra cima, não usam 12V, tem Delta e Amplon de 2 ou 3KVA que usam 48 ou 72V.

Melhor 72V 7A (6 baterias 12V 7Ah em serie) do que 12V 42Ah. São os mesmos 504W, mas... o rendimento tanto pro processo de carga como pra inversão é maior em tensão maior, fora que sistema 12V exige fiação bem grossa senão desperdiça muita energia em fiação aquecida (Ou em trilhas e mosfets aquecendo por alta corrente).

Esse negócio de sair comprando bateria 12V de corrente enorme cria esse problema, quem já tem a bateria tem que fazer gambiarra pra poder aproveitar, porque nobreak comum não carrega bateria grande, e se ficar flutuando bateria grande com corrente pequena só o que se consegue é desequalização, aí 2 celulas morrem 2 anos antes do ideal e o investimento deixa de compensar.

Alias, lembro de ver nobreak 10KVA em empresa com 192VDC em bateria, 16 baterias 12V 10Ah em série. Vantagem? A cada ano troca 2 ou 3 baterias, não precisa desligar o equipto pra essas manutenções e verificações, é um custo de troca pulverizado ao longo dos anos, não precisa vender um rim a cada 5 anos pra comprar 1 bateria 12V 240Ah (Que na verdade já deve ter capacidade reduzida depois de 3,5 anos).

Se já tem a bateria, e qualquer um nobreak 12V, e se o nobreak te atende, não vejo porque trocar de nobreak. Nenhum nobreak 12V vai carregar direito uma bateria dessa, o jeito é colocar a bateria num carregador bom isolado, e manter a bateria interna do nobreak intocada, unir os 2 com diodo ou com relé (Só quando acabar a eletricidade).

Uma bateria grande tipo 225Ah pode alimentar tranquilo um nobreakzinho vagabundo de 600VA, sem problemas, desde que não se consuma mais que uns 200W desse nobreak tá tudo ok. Só que o processo de carga da bateria tem que ser feito com carregador adequado, não pelo nobreak (Que mal e porcamente carrega a propria bateria interna 12V 7Ah, já leva 16h pra isso, imagina pra carregar 225Ah!).

----------


## infor3

Vou informar mais um pouco o que tenho, Antes eu tinha 2 nobreak de 600VA, mas como eu tive que colocar um outro PC no local ai eu troquei o nobreak para um de 1200VA, mas ai que vem o meu problema, no local onde tenho essa torre eu corro muito riscos de ficar sem energiar por horas e as vezes até por dias, e o local é um pouco longe da minha cidade, demoro mais ou menos 3 a 4 horas pra chegar no local, então a minha ideia agora seria colocar uma bateria de 170A, mas com um carregador desse http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...g-lent-led-_JM, como devo me proceder para conseguir interligar?

----------


## infor3

Pessoal, andei pesquisando bastante e acho que vou conseguir colocar uma bateria para 2 nobreak, vou explicar mais ou menos como vai funcionar, 

Comprei um contator Auxiliar 3RH de 4NA, ai ele funciona da seguinte maneira, quando tem energia 110v (rede eletrica) ele fica fechado ai não passa carga da bateria para os nobreaks ai o carregador externo vai ficar ligado, assim que acabar a energia eletrica ele abre o contato e deixa passar a carga 12v para o Nobreak. Teoricamente vai funcionar, agora estou esperando chegar o contator para colocar em pratica e testar. Depois conto para vcs e explico direitinho.

----------


## infor3

@*rubem* estou com uma duvida aqui, posso deixar uma batira carregando 24/7 por um carregador 15ah?

----------


## rubem

Depende do carregador. Se é pra carga cíclica ou se é pra flutuação.

Tem carregador pra carga cíclica que eleva a tensão até 14,4V, uns desligam ao chegar nisso e uns não. Se não desligar, ele vai fazer um flutuação a 14,4V até danificar a bateria.

E tem carregador que é feito justo pra uso 24x7 em flutuação, são os que fazem a carga até a tensão segura de flutuação, algo entre 13,2 e 13,5V no calor do brasil. Esses pode deixar 24x7 ligados.

Seria só medir a tensão na bateria com o carregador ligado (Depois de alguns dias), se está abaixo de uns 13,8V então está numa tensão boa pra uns 25°C, temperatura comum em piso de sala comum.
(Coloque a bateria no piso mesmo, piso gelado é 10000x melhor que prateleira morna)

14,4V poderia ser usado pra flutuação se colocar a bateria dentro de uma geladeira a 4 ou 5°C, acima disso mata ela rápido. Se a bateria ficar em lugar quente tipo 40°C (Caixa hermetica branca no sol, ou salinha 2x2 que pega sol, chega fácil nisso) a tensão ideal de flutuação seria 13,2V, mas... esses carregadores baratos não tem controle de tensão, tem que usar como vieram de fábrica.

----------


## infor3

@*rubem*, acho eu que esse ira funcionar, segue as especificações.
*Especificação do Produto:*

Carrega bateria de tratores, caminhões, automovéis e motos. 12v/15 amperes. Bivolt.

Dimensões (cxl): 21x15cm. Peso:4,185kg. Tempo de recarga: de 8 a 12 hrs. Após atingir o limite de carga, trabalha em estado de flutuação. Garantia de 12 meses conforme etiqueta no verso do produto, não trocamos fora da garantia e sem a etiqueta no produto.

Sera que posso utilizar esse 24/7?

----------


## emilidani

Primeira coisa: meça o consumo desse repetidor para poder calcular a capacidade de baterias vai precissar. Depois poste aqui que calculamos para ti.

----------


## infor3

o consumo na bateria é de 5Ah, eu tenho um servidor ligado a esse nobreak

----------


## marcelopillon

como que ficaria para ligar 1 nobreak de 24v, 1 nobreak de 12v, 2 painel solar 12v, 

qto ao diodo, vc mencionou que liga em chuveiros ? como assim ?

----------


## rubem

Você quer ligar um nobreak 12V e um 24V no mesmo conjunto solar 24V?

Não vai prestar.

O que funciona perfeitamente é isso:


Mas o jeito de colocar nobreak 12V na estória seria fazendo isso:

E isso não presta, a bateria da esquerda acabaria rapidinho, ia reduzir a tensão do conjunto todo e o controlador solar ia desligar o nobreak 24V enquanto a bateria da direita ainda tiver mais da metade da carga.

Controladores e nobreaks se baseiam na tensão, se você derruba a tensão do conjunto de baterias, eles não sabem se reduzir a tensão só em 1 bateria ou em todas, esse sistema não tem como funcionar bem, é uma ideia péssima.


Sobre diodo em chuveiro, é simples, em AC (Tensão da tomada) você tem uma onda completa indo até o chuveiro, hora que coloca um diodo no meio do caminho, em série com um dos 2 fios do chuveiro, só vai passar o positivo, só metade da onda passa. Se o chuveiro é de 2200W, colocando o diodo no caminho da rede AC vai passar só metade da tensão, a resistência do fio ainda é a mesma, a tensão caiu, a corrente não aumenta, então na prática o consumo cai pra uns 1100W e a água aquece bem menos.

Dá praticamente na mesma que usar resistência 220V em rede 127V, esquenta pela metade.

Desses diodos de 95A dá pra colocar tranquilo em chuveiro pequeno tipo 2200W 220V, eu usei por 1 ano e pouco antes de colocar dimmer:
http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/diodo-95a

(Não é questão de economia de energia, meu problema é água gelada demais com chuveiro desligado, ou quente demais com ele ligado. O meio termo com o diodo pra mim ficava bom. Claro que o consumo elétrico reduz, mas reduz porque tem menos transferência de calor, a água está mais fria, não tem milagre, só gasta menos eletricidade se aquecer menos a água)

----------


## fhmferreira

> Sim, mas configuro no esquema elétrico para que seja acionado quando se tiver energia elétrica por que assim quando a bateria estiver baixa(10,5V) pode desarmar o relê, permitindo também que desarme se tiver sobre-tensão, sobre-corrente etc. 
> Eu uso além disso, fusíveis, amperímetro, termômetro e ventoinha controlada por temperatura, ou seja não fica sempre ligada" É incrivel como essa façanha caseira me espantou: Em dias com temperatura de 22°C ou menos fica no mínimo e tendo carga adicional de 3A o cooler não aciona, mas com 25°C já aciona mesmo sem carga adicional. Eu não sei como fazer o esquema diretamente no PC para os sensores, mas para o amperímetro é facil. Um galvanômetro(Vu de aparelhos de sons antigos), estes normalmente com 0,45V é o fundo de escala basta usar um fio num determinado comprimento com uma certa carga máxima( para 20A foi 0,8 metro de fio 2,5mm² e 5A usei uma resistencia de fio 0,12R); se usar NTC ou PTC serve como termômetro no dissipador em que se queira usar como referência.



Boa tarde Nilton,

vc saberia me dizer qual o rele devo usar e qual a maneira correta de instala-lo de modo que quando a energia da bateria baixar de 10,5V ele para de alimentar os equipamento ligado em DC na bateria para não esgota-la? 

Atualmente tenho uma fonte colmeia de 20A ligada a uma bateria estacionaria de 70A onde tem ligado em 12 volts 8 cameras HD e 1 DVR. Quando acaba a energia, a bateria alimenta os equipamentos, mas queria que parasse antes de esgotar a bateria.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Bom dia, primeiramente ligar uma fonte diretamente à bateria danificaria a bateria, teria que instalar um resistor em série de modo que quando a bateria estiver com 11,7 volts com carga ou 12,3 volts sem carga tenha cerca de 2 volts sobre o resistor que funcionaria como resistor passivo; todos os equipamentos serão ligados a partir da bateria.
Segundo lugar as câmeras funcionam até com 9 volts ou menos e o mesmo pode acontecer com DVR, o que já comprometeu a vida útil da bateria; ideal é que desligasse com 11,7 volts, mas pode usar qualquer controlador de carga para painéis solares e quem não conhece eletrônica é fácil e rápido.

Controladores de carga já possuem em sua grande maioria moduladores pwm para flutuar a bateria, não precisando em dimensionar o resistor como citado logo no início; possui monitoramento por LED se assim o desejar.
Normalmente desligam com 11,5 volts A 12,5 volts, e religa com 13,2 volts, alguns também com 17 volts de modo a evitar sobretensão nas placas das bateria.
Baterias atuais não suportam subtensão de 10,5 volts, no entanto as automotivas suportam por durarem apenas alguns segundos para a ignição do motor mas requer uma corrente de 150 até 250 ampéres ou mais. Baterias estacionárias na média é o dobro da corrente nominal por 8 minutos, atualmente em testes não passou de 5 minutos.

Infelizmente são ignorados, mas quando o sistema requer uma bateria superior a 20 A/H, necessitaria de uma cabine ou gabinete metálico ou alvenaria com exaustão externo( tipo janela ou grade), caso a bateria exploda e os gases não fiquem no ambiente), lembrando o caso de monóxido de carbono vitimando famílias; nesse caso são gases provocados por enxofre, ácido sulfúrico etc causando danos respiratórios.

Muita coisa se evoluiu mas bateria desde que conheço dos anos 70, quase nada e o maior dilema ainda nos dispositivos móveis que não é raro explodirem ou incendiarem mesmo com carregadores originais.
Das atuais marcas, apenas LG e Motorola são exigentes nisso causando uma certa repulsa de muitos usuários. Meus filhos passam aperto, por que usam Motorola eu inclusive mas não aceita carregador e cabo que sejam originais; caso aceite vai até 43% e para aí.

Finalizando, no seu caso verifique a acomodação da bateria para que não afete o bem estar dos funcionários ou da família. Médicos poderão me xingar, alguns dirão que não se tem comprovação científica mas tenho dados apesar de não servir para caso de medicina por ser leigo(?) no assunto.
Tinha bateria, eram comum gripar duas três vezes ao ano, A energia atualmente é mais estável, não necessitando da bateria e como resultado são 4 anos que não me gripo, quando acontece é fraco durando menos de uma semana.
Certo seria ter uma planejamento para aquecedor, refrigeração, hidráulico, elétrico etc; não é simplesmente comprar e chamar um profissional e instalar.

----------


## fhmferreira

> Bom dia, primeiramente ligar uma fonte diretamente à bateria danificaria a bateria, teria que instalar um resistor em série de modo que quando a bateria estiver com 11,7 volts com carga ou 12,3 volts sem carga tenha cerca de 2 volts sobre o resistor que funcionaria como resistor passivo; todos os equipamentos serão ligados a partir da bateria.
> Segundo lugar as câmeras funcionam até com 9 volts ou menos e o mesmo pode acontecer com DVR, o que já comprometeu a vida útil da bateria; ideal é que desligasse com 11,7 volts, mas pode usar qualquer controlador de carga para painéis solares e quem não conhece eletrônica é fácil e rápido.
> 
> Controladores de carga já possuem em sua grande maioria moduladores pwm para flutuar a bateria, não precisando em dimensionar o resistor como citado logo no início; possui monitoramento por LED se assim o desejar.
> Normalmente desligam com 11,5 volts A 12,5 volts, e religa com 13,2 volts, alguns também com 17 volts de modo a evitar sobretensão nas placas das bateria.
> Baterias atuais não suportam subtensão de 10,5 volts, no entanto as automotivas suportam por durarem apenas alguns segundos para a ignição do motor mas requer uma corrente de 150 até 250 ampéres ou mais. Baterias estacionárias na média é o dobro da corrente nominal por 8 minutos, atualmente em testes não passou de 5 minutos.
> 
> Infelizmente são ignorados, mas quando o sistema requer uma bateria superior a 20 A/H, necessitaria de uma cabine ou gabinete metálico ou alvenaria com exaustão externo( tipo janela ou grade), caso a bateria exploda e os gases não fiquem no ambiente), lembrando o caso de monóxido de carbono vitimando famílias; nesse caso são gases provocados por enxofre, ácido sulfúrico etc causando danos respiratórios.
> 
> ...




Bom dia, muito obrigado pela dica do controlador de carga, sua explicação mudou completamente minha cabeça em relação ao projeto. Logo mais postarei as mudanças e como ficou. Valeu mesmo.

----------


## fhmferreira

Mas uma dúvida, no caso para usar um controlador de carga de 10A 12v (120w) o que seria melhor como fonte?

uma fonte 15v 8A (120w) ou 1 fonte 24v 5A (120) ???? supondo que o controlador tem um drop down na saida da bateria.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

De nada, fico feliz em ter ajudado.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fonte de 15 V a menos que o sistema elétrico suporte 24 volts que na realidade pode chegar a 35 volts de pico ou 18 volts no caso de 12 Volts.
Esses picos de "over" duram milissegundos ou até alguns segundos fazendo que danifiquem sistema eletrônico conectado a ele. Muitas câmeras principalmente in door não possuem esse sistema inclusive nossos roteadores indicando uma atenção especial ao usar vários equipamentos. Bastaria um leve curto, mau-contacto, carga indutiva e até mesmo capacitiva ou resistiva como lâmpadas halógenas e biodos.

Tudo que é elétrico ou eletrônico, ao ligar consome pelo menos o duas vezes até 50 vezes ou mais se bobear embora dure no máximo 300 milissegundos de média, mas há casos em que dure até 10 segundos( PC, ligar o carro, TV ). Nesse instante se a voltagem sobe o equipamento cair para menos de 11,5 volts ou 20,5 volts a corrente que flui sobre o fio aumente consideravelmente; fiz o teste em bancada então nem posso contestar exceto os resistivos.

Seja em corrente contínua ou alternada, queima dos eletrônicos tem como principal falha o circuito elétrico que pode ser no dimensionamento de carga( mm²), aperto nos parafusos, emendas e até mesmo tomadas ou plugs; por experiência evite soldar os fios caso a corrente nominal exceda 8 ampères. Nesta região onde a temperatura ambiente chega a 30 graus limito a 5 ampères.

----------


## rubem

Sobre os controladores solares PWM de 12V, a maioria queima com entrada acima de uns 20 ou 21V. Os baratos sem marca queimam todos acima dos 20V.

(E uns 42V nos modelos 24V)

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Rubem, uma bateria de 12 volts aceita um "over" de segurança até 15,3 volts e sendo automotiva 14,5 volts. Se aceitar 20 volts, comprometeu a segurança correndo o risco de explodir. 
Bancos, ERBs de celulares e Data Centers devem usar inúmeros sensores só para o banco de baterias como termômetro, corrente, tensão, ruído na linha, gases etc. Telesp e Embratel já usava isso nos anos 80 em estações consideradas relevantes, imagina isso com nível de segurança maior. Hoje a maioria preferem pagar por uma manutenção preventiva sem monitoramento sendo que poderia fazer isso apenas pelo software remotamente.

Não desmontei ainda, mas só queria saber como celulares da Motorola e Asus mudam a tensão de saída em seu carregadores turbo ( 5V a 12 V) e com 15 ou 18 watts, não sendo original raramente carrega e se carrega não atinge 45%. Meu filho estragou o cabo USB-C do moto G 6, só ficou bom com original de reposição que ainda assim não ficou como o kit. Nos Notebook Lenovo que é proprietária da Motorola, dispara alerta de bateria que não aceita carregar de forma alguma e pior desligando-o logo em seguida.
Isso chamo de segurança em integridade para o proprietário, fazendo com que diminua o risco de uma explosão iminente da bateria.

Hoje não uso bateria, mas sensores de corrente, tensão e temperatura estão ativos e faço testes regularmente excedendo os limites por 15 minutos pelo menos.

----------


## rubem

Não pô, tô falando da ENTRADA dos controladores solares PWM baratos, eles vão levar a bateria até uns 14,4V, até aí sem problema, mas a tensão de entrada é outra história, os mosfets que usam queimam acima de 20V.

Exemplos:

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-solar-10a-_JM 

e

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...a-solar-lp-_JM

e

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...sb-pwm-20a-_JM

Esses 3 queimam com mais de 21V na entrada nos modelos 12V, e mais de uns 42V nos modelos 24V. 

Tensão de ENTRADA. Quem queima é o mosfet único que fica liberando o pulso, pra ajustar a tensão na saída o pulso fica bem estreito (E isso dá uns spikes na saída, é bom ter filtro LC entre controlador e consumo) mas o mosfet queima igual, toda vez que testei queimou instantaneamente ou em segundos, nunca aguentou nem começar o processo de carga!

Pra usar painel 24V em sistema 12V precisa comprar um controlador MPPT. DIZEM que tem controlador PWM que aguenta qualquer entrada (15-50V na entrada, pra saída pra bateria 12V) mas eu nunca vi, só os MPPT (EPSolar e EpEver mais baratos já servem).

Então é mais fácil simplesmente usar fonte 18V, e não fonte 24V, na ENTRADA dos controladores PWM.

----------


## Heyder

Possuo 3 NoBreaks NHS de 1500VA cada, que trabalham com 48V (4x12V9A). Possuo 2 baterias de 24Vx70A que gostaria de usar para os 3 aparelhos simultaneamente. É possível? Minha ideia é ligar as 2 baterias de 24V em série e um carregador flutuante de 48V x 50A. Enquanto houver energia da rede elétrica, o carregador mantém as baterias carregadas e os NoBreaks estão em Stand By, fornecendo em suas saídas, energia da rede. Ao faltar energia da rede, o carregador pára e as baterias fornecem energia aos NoBreaks. O que acham vocês mais entendidos? Funcionaria fácil assim? Bastaria adicionar os Diodos das baterias aos NoBreaks? Necessariamente preciso manter as baterias originais nos NoBreaks? Não há uma forma de os NoBreaks "acharem" que estão carregando as baterias de 24V em paralelo?

----------

